# Midlayer für Verfrorenen



## affenmann1st (18. November 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Baselayer mäßig bin ich denke ich gut ausgerüstet. (Merino, Gore windproof, etc...)
Jacke muss ich mich mit dem Bestand noch durchtesten. (Vaude Moab Softshell, Fox Ranger winddicht)
Wenn es schlimm wird nehme ich den Dirtsuit pro (absolut winddicht), da geht gar nichts durch....

Aber beim Midlayer bin ich überfragt?!
Ich friere sehr schnell und kann nicht, wie es immer empfohlen wird, ein bisschen frierend losfahren, denn dann werde ich nicht mehr warm! Und wenn es mir einmal kalt ist, muss ich die komplette nasse Garnitur wechseln.
Ich würde sagen, ich schwitze auch nicht viel! Aber durch den Rucksack ist der Rücken immer nass....

Fahrprofil ist landschaftgeschuldet immer bergauf-bergab... So max. 2h...

Hab mir mal ein paar rausgesucht und wollte fragen ob einer Erfahrung mit dem einen oder anderen hat, oder einen ganz anderen Tipp!

KAPUZENPULLOVER DEFEND THERMO | Fox Racing® Deutschland

PEARL iZUMi ELITE LTD THERMAL LS JERSEY Langarm Fahrradtrikot jetzt kaufen | ROSE Bikes

GORE Wear C3 Thermo Trikot kaufen - bike-components

GORE Wear C5 Thermo Trikot Modell 2020 - bike-components

Endura SingleTrack Fleece Trikot - bike-components

VAUDE Posta Langarm Trikot Herren schwarz/orange online kaufen | fahrrad.de

Gonso Grosso Half-Zip Langarm Trikot Herren schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de

PEARL iZUMi Quest Thermo Langarm Trikot Herren petrol/orange online kaufen | fahrrad.de

Danke


----------



## decay (18. November 2022)

Ich würd mal das 7mesh WTV Zeug mit auf die Liste nehmen, habs noch nicht getestet, aber ich glaub das könnte liefern.

Ansonsten gibts sowas wie das Defend Thermo wohl auch von Platzangst.

Was mich auch positiv überrascht hat is das Polartec Alpha Zeug von Specialized, die fahre ich unheimlich gern unter meiner Hardshell im richtigen Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (18. November 2022)

Du meinst Fox? Bei Platzangt habe ich gar nichts auf der Homepage gefunden?



decay schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibts sowas wie das Defend Thermo wohl auch von Platzangst.


----------



## decay (18. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Du meinst Fox? Bei Platzangt habe ich gar nichts auf der Homepage gefunden?











						MR LS Jersey Schwarz
					

MR LS Jersey Schwarz von Platzangst günstig kaufen ❖ im Platzangst® Online Shop ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓ Trusted Shops ✓ Bestellen Sie jetzt direkt vom Hersteller!




					www.platzangst.com


----------



## affenmann1st (18. November 2022)

danke 
Hab ich nicht gefunden... Leider auch nicht lieferbar...


----------



## polo (18. November 2022)

klingt so, dass du zu viel anhast und ggf. zu schnell fährst ("komplette nasse Garnitur"). und bei max 2 stunden braucht's keinen rucksack. dennoch: papiereinschätzung der verlinkten produkte ist schwierig, da kein gewicht genannt ist. das fox teil sieht zumindest ordentlich florig aus, gonso etwa hingegen gar nicht.


----------



## affenmann1st (18. November 2022)

Ne hatte 3 lagen an: merino baselayer, einen mudlayer und die fox windjacke! 
Damit war es dann schnell zu kalt...


----------



## polo (18. November 2022)

jetzt die letzten tage? ich fahre kurze bux, knieschoner, langärmeliges trikot ohne thermo oder fleece und dünne softshellweste oder -jacke.


----------



## affenmann1st (18. November 2022)

öhm, ja hatte bei der Abfahrt um 1630Uhr +8°C und ist dann sehr schnell kälter geworden...


----------



## polo (18. November 2022)

ok, andere temperaturbedürfnisse. ggf. wären die polartec alpha und konsorten produkte was für dich. mehr loft pro gramm und deutlich weniger schwitzig als primaloft etc.


----------



## ralleycorse (18. November 2022)

Also ich steh immer noch auf das alte Zwiebelprinzip. Auch wenns mittlerweile verschrien ist.
Eine Schicht mehr als die meisten ist für mich gerade recht.
Aber zugegeben sehe ich zu, dass ich um so kälter um so gleichmässiger fahre. Und so passgenauer die Temperatur regeln kann. Das geht hier schon - bei Dir wohl nicht  🥴


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralleycorse (18. November 2022)

Oder so wie ein Kollege letzte Woche:
neblig nasskalte 2° und der kommt kurz/kurz (sogar ohne Baselayer). 🥶
Hab Ihn dann am Abend in der Umkleide angesprochen. Ich: 3 Lagen inkl. Windstopper, Handschuhe und Winterschuhe. Er Kurz/kurz ohne Baselayer "sonst wirds mir immer zu warm" 
Nun ja, jeder Jeck is anners. Aber was zum Teufel macht der Kerl wenns 30° hat??


----------



## polo (18. November 2022)




----------



## decay (18. November 2022)

Also das Polartec Zeug ist schon Bombe, hab ich auch auf Skitour an und es nässt halt null. Merino halt ich für einen großen Fehler, da ist mir Kunstfaser lieber, mit Merino bleibt man halt nass. Seh ich eher bei weniger intensiven Sportarten, da find ichs ganz gut, weils nicht stinkt (zB 3 Tage Skitrip mit nur einer Garnitur).


----------



## Laufrad0815 (19. November 2022)

Habe letztens das Power Grid Jersey von Specialized günstig ergattert und habe jetzt noch eine ganze Latte an Polartec Artikeln von dhb (wigglesport) bestellt. Sehr leicht und hält total warm.
Das MR LS Jersey von Platzangst habe ich auch hier, da muss es aber schon unter 0°C sein.

Und als Baselayer haben sich die Active Extreme X von Craft bei mir bewährt bei kühleren Temperaturen.

Heute übrigens bei 5-6°C und teilweise Niesel:
Craft kurzarm Baselayer, 7mesh Compound langarm Trikot (eher dünn), darüber den Fox Wind Pullover, also Windjacke.
An den Beinen Knieprotektoren, Polsterhose und darüber die wasserdichten Shorts.
Nach 2,5 Stunden kam ich noch gut warm zuhause an.


----------



## karmakiller (20. November 2022)

Was spricht denn gegen ein wärmendes dünnes Fleece anstatt eines Trikots?  Ich fahre gerne über dem Baselayer mit dem Scott Defined Light Half-Zip. Gibt es oft reduziert  in verschiedene Farben und hat schön lange Arme. In Kombination mit verschiedenen Merino-Stärken von Icebreaker finde ich es optimal.
Für noch mehr Wärme kann ich noch die Insuloft Weste ebenfalls von Scott empfehlen!
—-
@Laufrad0815 :
wenn der Threadersteller schreibt, dass er sehr schnell friert, wird er mit deiner Kombi aber nicht glücklich


----------



## tkbanker (20. November 2022)

Ich habe bei Base-und Midlayer in Teile von Odlo investiert. Was beim Wintersport funktioniert, das sollte auch beim Biken funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laufrad0815 (20. November 2022)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen ein wärmendes dünnes Fleece anstatt eines Trikots?


Das genannte Polartec Power Grid (egal ob dhb oder Specialized) geht in diese Richtung und ist z.B. dem Endura Singletrack Fleece nicht unähnlich. Sehr, sehr leichtes Material, das jedoch hervorragend wärmt.

Evtl wäre als Midlayer mit dünner Windjacke drüber auch eine Specialized Trail Alpha Jacke mit Polartec Alpha Direct zu empfehlen.
Erhältlich u.a. bei Bikebox Shop, ab morgen gibts dort nochmal 10% Rabatt.


----------



## sb9999 (20. November 2022)

decay schrieb:


> Also das Polartec Zeug ist schon Bombe, hab ich auch auf Skitour an und es nässt halt null. Merino halt ich für einen großen Fehler, da ist mir Kunstfaser lieber, mit Merino bleibt man halt nass. Seh ich eher bei weniger intensiven Sportarten, da find ichs ganz gut, weils nicht stinkt (zB 3 Tage Skitrip mit nur einer Garnitur).


Der Alex, die alte Socke! 

Merino wird von einem großteil der Leute falsch getragen im Zwiebel-/Layer-Prinzip. Ausser für absolute Wenig-Schwitzer gehört unter Merino meiner Erfahrung nach immer ein Baselayer aus Synthetik. Das macht dann einen riesen Unterschied vom Tragekomfort und Wärmeleistung.

Die Idee dahinter ist: Merino hält zwar auch nass noch toll warm, ist aber schwach im Feuchtigkeitstransport. Sprich man hat irgendwann diese feuchte Gefühl auf der Haut. Synthetik pur leitet zwar toll Feuchtigkeit von der Haut weg ist aber irgendwann auch durch und dann kalt. Ergo das Ganze verbinden. Am besten wirklich hochwertige Synthetik (Falke, Odlo, etc.) direkt auf die Haut, dadurch bleibt die Haut trockener. Darüber ein Merino base- oder midlayer und aussen wieder Synthetik (da ist dann recht egal was). Für faule gibt es sowas auch fertig: https://www.devold.com/de-de/duo-active-man-shirt/?color=284A

Darüber ja nach vorhaben. Jacke oder Weste, Softshell, Primaloft oder im extremen Notfall Hardshell (wirklich wasserdicht braucht man beim biken echt selten und ansonsten hat so eine Klamotte halt nur Nachteile).

Ich bin ein großer Freund von partiell winddichten Klamotten ganz aussen und Weste/Short statt Goretex-Strampelanzug. Einfach weil die Feuchtigkeit eben auch irgendwo hin muss.

Das wären dann auch meine Top tips für den TS:

Merino, aber richtig getragen
winddichte oder wasserdichte Weste/Shirt
winddichte oder wasserdichte Shorts(!) über langen baselayer (kann auch kurze Radunterhose/lange Socken/Knieschoner sein)
Softshell/Primaloft statt Hardshell

Meine 2 cent...


----------



## ExcelBiker (20. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Ich friere sehr schnell und kann nicht, wie es immer empfohlen wird, ein bisschen frierend losfahren, denn dann werde ich nicht mehr warm! Und wenn es mir einmal kalt ist, muss ich die komplette nasse Garnitur wechseln.


Kenne ich ... ich schwitze aber recht viel.

Deine Auswahl ist doch etwas gemischt. Ich würde keine reinen Radtrikots in Betracht ziehen für einen Midlayer. Die sind eher für die oberste Schicht gedacht.

Ich wechsle halt auch unterwegs häufiger die Klamotten (bei mehr auf und ab zwei Garnituren im Rucksack), sonst komme ich da auch nicht durch. Bei langen (Ski-)Touren ziehe ich auch mal im Aufstieg was trockenes an.

Merino als unterste Schicht verwende ich auch gerne, das puffert Feuchtigkeit besser als Kunstfaser, wird aber irgendwann genauso nass wie alles andere. Bei Membranen als oberste Schicht würde ich extrem aufpassen. Keine ist auch nur annähernd so wasserdurchlässig wie was "luftiges". Da gibt's üble Konstellationen (Taupunktunterschreitung an der Innenseite --> alles wird nass). Also lieber maximal eine Windjacke (ohne Membran) nehmen, damit Feuchtigkeit sicher abtransportiert werden kann.

Damit wird es für mich fast egal, was ich als Midlayer verwende. Bei mir alles vom Engelbert-Strauss-Rolli bis zum speziellen Sporttrikot dabei, sie funktionieren alle.


----------



## Rockside (20. November 2022)

Für mich ist das beste Base-Layer-Shirt ein Langarm-Synthetic-Netzunterhemd von Brynje. (gibt's glaube ich nur Online --> Google)

Das leitet die Feuchtigkeit schnell weiter und die vielen Löcher im Netz speichern die erwärmte Luft auf der Haut perfekt als ein warmes Luftpolster.  Luft ist bekanntlich der beste wärmende Isolator.

Darüber ein normales Langarm-Trikot, damit die Wärme im Netz bleibt, und darüber eine winddichte, atmungsaktive Jacke.
Passt.


----------



## DJeep (20. November 2022)

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das dein Baselayer nicht gut funktioniert. 

Einerseits schreibst du das du nicht viel schwitzt, andererseits das der Rücken immer nass ist. Dann, dass du nicht warm wirst wenn du zu kalt losfährst. Wenn du momentan aber so stark schwitzt das der Rücken nass wird bist du entweder zu warm angezogen oder - dein Baselayer funktioniert nicht gut. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich anstatt Merino oder Gore Windproof mal etwas synthetisches als Baselayer probieren. Etwas was gut die Feuchtigkeit ableitet. Das Problem, so wie du es beschreibst, hatte ich auch wenn Merino als Baselayer verwendet wurde. Das saugte die Feuchtigkeit auf, transportierte diese aber nicht ab. Dann wurde es irgendwann wirklich kalt.

Momentan trage ich Synthetik als Basylayer, darüber Merino. Dazu, je nach Temperatur, noch einen dünenn Windbraker oder eine dickere Jacke.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (20. November 2022)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Und als Baselayer haben sich die Active Extreme X von Craft bei mir bewährt bei kühleren Temperaturen.


Zu Baselayer hatte ich auch schon was geschrieben.
Damit fahre ich sehr gut!


----------



## Rockside (20. November 2022)

Die meisten Base-Layer saugen sich meiner Erfahrung nach leider bald voll und kühlen dann eher, als zu wärmen. Der Weitertransport ist leider oft nur gut gedacht.


----------



## ExcelBiker (20. November 2022)

DJeep schrieb:


> Einerseits schreibst du das du nicht viel schwitzt, andererseits das der Rücken immer nass ist.


Das hängt auch sehr viel von der Konstruktion vom Rucksack ab, und von der Sitzposition (aufrecht --> weniger Zirkulation, eher liegend --> mehr Zirkulation). Je nach Konstellation kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass auch bei wenigem Schwitzen der Rücken nass wird.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (20. November 2022)

Daher fast nur noch mit Hüfttasche unterwegs.

https://www.decathlon.de/p/gurtelta...tb-all-mountain-4-l-1-5-l-wasser/_/R-p-309654


----------



## Cyborg (20. November 2022)

Eventuell mal OMM Core oder Macpac Nitro probieren.

OMM Core
Macpac Nitro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (21. November 2022)

Hey danke für die coolen Tipps!
Ich experimentiere dann mal mit meinen Baselayern.
Erst synthetik, dann Merino, dann ggf. Fleece und dann was Winddichtes!!

Die beiden sehen aber auch sehr interessant aus!


Cyborg schrieb:


> Eventuell mal OMM Core oder Macpac Nitro probieren.
> 
> OMM Core
> Macpac Nitro


----------



## ralleycorse (21. November 2022)

Also Windicht sollte aus meiner Sicht die äusserste Schicht sein und nicht das Baslayer. Sonst hast Du immer je nach Geschwindigkeit / Wind wechselnde Temperaturen am Baselayer und schon passt wieder nicht.


----------



## Rockside (21. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Erst synthetik, dann Merino, dann ggf. Fleece und dann was Winddichtes!!


Wenn das mal nicht viel zu warm wird.   Nach warm kommt schwitzen. Und wenn dann das 'winddichte' nicht megaatmungsaktiv ist, gehst du richtig zum baden.


----------



## decay (21. November 2022)

Hab mal die 7mesh Chillco/WTV Sachen bestellt (Weste und Anorak), werd ich mir mal anschauen, die hatten einen Black Friday Deal, der ganz ok war und man hat die Sachen teuer bekommen (statt exorbitant teuer).

@sb9999 Ich fahr tatsächlich seit ein paar Jahren ne Gore Pro Shell Radjacke im Winter, bin sehr zufrieden damit und ja auch eher ein Schwitzer. Im "richtigen" Winter fehlt mir mit anderen Sachen oft die Winddichte, geht gar nicht so sehr um Regen, ist aber ein netter Nebeneffekt trocken zu bleiben wenns mal soweit ist.


----------



## affenmann1st (21. November 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht viel zu warm wird.   Nach warm kommt schwitzen. Und wenn dann das 'winddichte' nicht megaatmungsaktiv ist, gehst du richtig zum baden.


Wird getestet 🤙


----------



## affenmann1st (21. November 2022)

decay schrieb:


> Hab mal die 7mesh Chillco/WTV Sachen bestellt (Weste und Anorak), werd ich mir mal anschauen, die hatten einen Black Friday Deal, der ganz ok war und man hat die Sachen teuer bekommen (statt exorbitant teuer).



Wo genau? 
Auf deren Homepage?


----------



## decay (21. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Wo genau?
> Auf deren Homepage?


Ja, musste man aber angemeldet sein als User.


----------



## affenmann1st (21. November 2022)

So eben zurück :
1. Ich brauche ein Licht!! 
2. Nur synth. baselayer, fleece und die vaude moab (80% winddicht) waren die ersten 30min in Ordnung, dann wurde es mir an der Brust kalt und ich habe nach und nach alles trockene angezogen was ich hatte da ich nicht mehr warm wurde! 
3. Nächster Versuch : synth. baselayer, windweste, fleece, vaude moab! 
Oder direkt das winddichte gore baselayer!


----------



## Cyborg (21. November 2022)

Ich kann dieses luftdurchlässige Zeug überhaupt nicht ab. Es sei denn es ist windstill und ich fahre mit max. 5 km/h.  Mein aktuelles Setup ist

GripGrab 3-Season Unterhemd








						3-Season Short Sleeve Base Layer
					

The GripGrab 3-Season Short Sleeve Base Layer is a versatile under garment to keep you dry and comfortable in varying weather conditions. Made from a lightweight 4-way stretch fabric, it fits like a second skin: moving perspiration away from your torso to avoid that clammy feeling. In the summ




					www.gripgrab.com
				



Speci Trail Alpha ( gerade im Angebot bei https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrad...n/specialized-trail-alpha-jacket-men/a-24370/ )





						Men's Trail Alpha Jacket | Specialized.com
					

Unser Trail-Series Alpha Jacket aus Polartec® Alpha® bringt Wärme in deine kalten Tage. Das weiche Innenfutter lässt den Schweiß schnell verdunsten und hält dich warm und trocken. Der lässige Stil ist genau das Richtige für zu Hause auf dem Trail oder für ein Getränk nach der Fahrt.




					www.specialized.com
				



und eine Windjacke (100% Winddicht)

Wenn mir doch zu kalt wird, ziehe eine Primaloft Weste drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (21. November 2022)

@Cyborg das ist ja in etwa was ich auch an hatte! 
Kann nur nicht sagen wie sich mein 15€ decathlon fleece im Vergleich zu deinem genannten verhält...


----------



## decay (21. November 2022)

Alpha Trail is top  kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## affenmann1st (21. November 2022)

Ist der fleece den Preis wert? Was kann der mehr wie meiner?


----------



## affenmann1st (21. November 2022)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Eventuell mal OMM Core oder Macpac Nitro probieren.
> 
> OMM Core
> Macpac Nitro


Kennst du die im Vergleich zu der specialized trail alpha jacket?


----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Für mich ist das beste Base-Layer-Shirt ein Langarm-Synthetic-Netzunterhemd von Brynje. (gibt's glaube ich nur Online --> Google)
> 
> Das leitet die Feuchtigkeit schnell weiter und die vielen Löcher im Netz speichern die erwärmte Luft auf der Haut perfekt als ein warmes Luftpolster.  Luft ist bekanntlich der beste wärmende Isolator.
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen.

Bei mir kommt ebenfalls im Winter zum Einsatz:
Brynje Netzunterhemd als Baselayer.
Merino/Polyester-Mix Shirt als Midlayer.
Leichte Wind oder Softshell ohne Membran als Jacke.

Bei längeren Stehpausen gerne noch ein Polartec Alpha zwischen Midlayer und Jacke als Isolationsschicht. Mit der Polartec lässt sich auch noch gut fahren.

Ich fahre gerne zügig hoch & runter und bewege mich ausschließlich nur am Berg, da ist automatisch viel schwitzen bei mir angesagt. Die Feuchtigkeit aus den Klamotten rauszubekommen ist fast unmöglich, da kann das Marketing noch so oft von ultimativer Atmungsaktivität (Wasserdampfdurchlässigkeit) bei Klamotten sprechen, es funktioniert einfach nicht. Sobald ich eben hohe Leistung abrufe, beginne ich an zu schwitzen, das wird vermutlich vielen so gehen. Wer sich dann noch in eine Membran einschließt, der hat eigentlich sofort verloren. Wenn es in Strömen regnet, dann greife ich auf eine Regenjacke mit Membran zurück, aber auch nur dann.

Das Schöne am Zwiebelprinzip ist, dass man viele verschiedene Kleidungsstücke je nach Einsatzgebiet und Wetterverhältnisse kombinieren kann. Ich persönlich achte dabei gerne auf Gewicht & Packmaß, so hab ich oft im Rucksack noch Kleidung als Ersatz oder Ergänzung dabei. 

Man muss auch nicht automatisch auf Bikespezifische Kleidung zurückgreifen. Viele gute Kleidung kommt imho von den klassischen Outdoor/Kletter Kleidungsherstellern. Ich nutze dabei die Kleidung  nicht nur zum Biken, sondern Multifunktional für alle Sportarten und auch im Alltag.

Jeder Jeck ist aber anders. Das was bei mir funktioniert, muss bei anderen nicht funktionieren, daher muss man oft einfach hin und her probieren.


----------



## decay (22. November 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Die meisten Base-Layer saugen sich meiner Erfahrung nach leider bald voll und kühlen dann eher, als zu wärmen. Der Weitertransport ist leider oft nur gut gedacht.


Eigentlich nicht, von Odlo, Gripgrab, Craft, Byrne oder wie das Ding heisst gibts Unterhemden, die wirklich fantastisch funktionieren. Muss halt dann weiter nach aussen, für mich funktioniert das, hab selbst im Sommer unter dem Trikot noch ein (Netz-)Unterhemd an meistens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkbanker (22. November 2022)

decay schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, von Odlo, Gripgrab, Craft, Byrne oder wie das Ding heisst gibts Unterhemden, die wirklich fantastisch funktionieren. Muss halt dann weiter nach aussen, für mich funktioniert das, hab selbst im Sommer unter dem Trikot noch ein (Netz-)Unterhemd an meistens.





			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07MQFTZZN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Fallen sehr schlank aus!


----------



## Laufrad0815 (22. November 2022)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Und als Baselayer haben sich die Active Extreme X von Craft bei mir bewährt bei kühleren Temperaturen.


Funktioniert tatsächlich sehr gut. Trockenes und warmes Gefühl am Oberkörper, Midlayer war gut feucht. Abtransport an zweite Lage erfolgreich erfolgt.


----------



## Cyborg (22. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> @Cyborg das ist ja in etwa was ich auch an hatte!
> Kann nur nicht sagen wie sich mein 15€ decathlon fleece im Vergleich zu deinem genannten verhält...


Ich habe aber nicht gefroren.  Hattest Du ein Netzunterhemd an, ist dein Baselayer aus Polypropylen, welche Decathlon Fleece ist es denn genau?

Ich habe früher ein Kombi Brynje Super Thermo mit Fleece Midlayer (normal und später Gridfleece) getragen. Ich bilde mir ein, Alpha direct ist ein Tick wärmer und saugt sich nicht wie ein Fleece voll.

PS. Hab gerade gesehen, dass mein Midlayer eigentlich auch ein Baselayer ist 😁


----------



## Cyborg (22. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Oder direkt das winddichte gore baselayer!


Die Aufgabe von Baselayer ist in erster Linie den Schweiß weg vom Körper zu transportieren und sich dabei nicht vollzusaugen, da ist die Membran nicht gerade hilfreich bei.


----------



## Cyborg (22. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Kennst du die im Vergleich zu der specialized trail alpha jacket?


Leider nein, ich habe mich für Trail Alpha entschieden, weil das Obermaterial glatt ist und das Jäckchen dezent aussieht.  Drin ist aber Polartec Alpha, ein Macpac Nitro ist komplett draus gemacht. OMM Core ist dagegen aus Primaloft Active.


----------



## affenmann1st (22. November 2022)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Speci Trail Alpha ( gerade im Angebot bei https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrad...n/specialized-trail-alpha-jacket-men/a-24370/ )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie fällt die von der Größe aus? Normal? 176cm ~75kg eine M?


----------



## Laufrad0815 (22. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Wie fällt die von der Größe aus? Normal? 176cm ~75kg eine M?


Habe die gerade in L zur Anprobe hier: sitzt ziemlich locker bei 1,80m/83kg.
Könnte man durchaus auch in der Freizeit tragen.


----------



## Cyborg (22. November 2022)

Ich würde sagen, die Größe fällt normal aus. Siehe auch hier









						Vorgestellt! Specialized Trail-Series: Perfekt gekleidet durch den Winter
					

Mit der Trail-Series-Kollektion hat Specialized interessante Produkte für Schmuddelwetter im Programm. Wir haben sie für euch ausprobiert!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Rockside (22. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Nur synth. baselayer, fleece und die vaude moab (80% winddicht) waren die ersten 30min in Ordnung, dann wurde es mir an der Brust kalt und ich habe nach und nach alles trockene angezogen was ich hatte da ich nicht mehr warm wurde!


80% winddicht geht natürlich bei den Temperaturen nicht mehr. Das muss dann schon ne dichte Goretex-Jacke oder so sein, auf jeden Fall atmungsaktiv.
Mit nem Netz-Baselayer mit Luftpolster plus Langarmtrikot sollte MTB schon gehen, damit's nicht zu warm wird.

Wer allerdings ne schnelle Überlandtour fährt, mit entsprechend hohen Luftgeschwindigkeiten, der müsste evtl. noch was wärmendes nachlegen, vielleicht ne Wintersoftshell.


----------



## decay (22. November 2022)

Größe der Specialized ist normal, hab bei 1,92m und 89kg L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (22. November 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Wer allerdings ne schnelle Überlandtour fährt, mit entsprechend hohen Luftgeschwindigkeiten, der müsste evtl. noch was wärmendes nachlegen, vielleicht ne Wintersoftshell.


Falls jemand viel mit RR/Gravel fährt und sich in italienische Sportklamotte reinquetschen kann und keine große Gedanken um unterschiedliche Schichten machen will, der könnte sich eine Sportful Total Comfort zulegen. Wind/Regendicht mit Alpha direct Iso, anziehen und losfahren.


----------



## sparifangal (22. November 2022)

Brynje Super Thermo baselayer und Gore Phantom Jacke reichen mir bis 0 Grad. Damit bleibe ich trocken und warm. Wenn es richtig kalt wird dann kommt noch Merino mit über das Brynje. Aber da sind dann eher meine kalten Füße das Problem


----------



## decay (25. November 2022)

decay schrieb:


> Hab mal die 7mesh Chillco/WTV Sachen bestellt (Weste und Anorak), werd ich mir mal anschauen, die hatten einen Black Friday Deal, der ganz ok war und man hat die Sachen teuer bekommen (statt exorbitant teuer).


Läuft, find ich ganz geil soweit. Unterhemd und Shirt drunter und bei 7C und mit dem Gravel perfekt gewesen mit dem Chillco Anorak den ich jetzt mal getestet habe, teilweise sogar bissl warm, aber nie schwitzig. Wind geht durch, aber irgendwie auch nicht


----------



## affenmann1st (25. November 2022)

decay schrieb:


> Läuft, find ich ganz geil soweit.


Schnapper gemacht?


----------



## decay (26. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Schnapper gemacht?


Ich denk von Schnapper noch weit entfernt, aber wie ich das sehe wird mir das Ding auch bei Skitour, Wandern usw gute Dienste leisten.


----------



## affenmann1st (26. November 2022)

Was für ein Ding denn???


----------



## affenmann1st (27. November 2022)

Gestern bin ich bei 10° und Sonne losgefahren. Da ich morgens Holz gemacht habe mim ebike meiner Frau. 
Gore thermo winddicht baselayer 
Fleece pullover decathlon 
FOX ranger windhoody

Nach ca. 20min war mir die Brust wieder kalt und ich musste über den fleece noch meine Windweste anziehen. 
Sonst hat es funktioniert, hab allerdings auch nicht geschwitzt.... 

Ich glaube der fox hoddy ist nix für die kalten Temperaturen!! Da brauch ich was besseres! Könnt ihr was empfehlen?


----------



## Laufrad0815 (27. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Ich glaube der fox hoddy ist nix für die kalten Temperaturen!! Da brauch ich was besseres! Könnt ihr was empfehlen?


Habe den Ranger Wind Pullover auch und bin bisher sehr begeistert davon. Auch bei Temperaturen unter 10°C mit entsprechenden Schichten drunter hat er sehr gute Dienste geleistet, wobei ich scheinbar nicht so kälteempfindlich bin (letztens bei 5-6°C und anfangs Nieselregen kam ich mit Craft Kurzarm Baselayer, 7Mesh Compound Jersey  und dem Fox Wind Pullover gut zurecht).

Der hält einfach nur den Wind ab und ist dabei aber nicht so „dicht“, dass man sich darunter im eigenen Saft suhlt. Der wärmt halt nicht, dass müssen die Lagen darunter übernehmen.
Finde ich vergleichbar mit der Vaude Moab IV Jacke.


----------



## affenmann1st (27. November 2022)

So langsam glaube ich, niemand ist beim biken so verfroren wie ich... 
Wobei das beim Holz machen ganz anders ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralleycorse (27. November 2022)

Nö - glaub ich net. Bin auch immer wärmer angezogen als alle anderen   
Nochmal: Ich persönlich komme auch nicht damit klar wenn die winddichte Schicht im Baselayer ist. Das funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht.
Versuch Du es auch mal mit winddichter Schicht in der Shell.


----------



## affenmann1st (27. November 2022)

ralleycorse schrieb:


> Nö - glaub ich net. Bin auch immer wärmer angezogen als alle anderen
> Nochmal: Ich persönlich komme auch nicht damit klar wenn die winddichte Schicht im Baselayer ist. Das funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht.
> Versuch Du es auch mal mit winddichter Schicht in der Shell.


"Shell"? Was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## ralleycorse (27. November 2022)

Aussenschicht, Outerlayer, Jacke


----------



## affenmann1st (27. November 2022)

Hab ich doch den fox ranger hoddy....


----------



## Andy_29 (27. November 2022)

Wenn der Baselayer winddicht ist, wie kommt die Feuchtigkeit von der Brust weg in die nächste Lage?
Gore hin oder her, zaubern können die auch nicht.
Und feuchte Kleidung kühlt, grad wenn durch die Äußerste Schicht noch etwas Luft kommt.


----------



## ralleycorse (27. November 2022)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Wenn der Baselayer winddicht ist, wie kommt die Feuchtigkeit von der Brust weg in die nächste Lage?


Gar nicht, daher hab ich auch immer gefroren mit nem winddichten Baselayer sobald man mal geschwitzt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralleycorse (27. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Hab ich doch den fox ranger hoddy....


Ui. 2 richtig winddichte Schichten??
Dann kann die Feuchtigkeit ja gar nicht mehr raus?
Eine behindert schon die Atmungsaktivität, zwei sind da zuviel.


----------



## ralleycorse (27. November 2022)

Also ich versuche meine Erfahrungen mal zusammenzufassen, wohlwissend dass es da viele individuelle Unterschiede gibt!
Ich fahre jetzt seit 40 Jahren (verdammte Axt wo ist die Zeit hin?...) längere Strecken auch im Winter in die Schule, zur Uni, zur Arbeit. Aktuell 20km.
Für mich ist folgendes wichtig:

Der Schweiss muss weg von der Haut, da ist ein gutes Baselayer notwendig, was aber mit der nächsten Schicht zusammen funktionieren muss. Die nächste Schicht muss die Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen und weitergeben
(Fahrt-)Wind muss man vermeiden, da er über den Windchill und über die erhöhte Verdunstung sofort dazu führt das es an betroffenen Schicht brutal abkühlt. Im Winter ohne Wind kann ich bei -5 Grad nur mit Baselayer aufsteigen (Skitour). Mit (Fahrt-)Wind brauche ich sofort kompletten Windschutz drüber. Beim Radln brauche ich schon eine Windweste ab 16 Grad. Nennt mich gerne Frostbeule 
Wie viele bzw welche Zwischenschichten dazu kommen hängt dann von den Temperaturen ab. Ich variiere da bei je 5 Grad unterschied und Belastung.
Radln geht dann bis -10Grad, Skifahren auch deutlich drunter. Grenze fürs Radln ist dann der dauerhafte Wind und die Füsse...

Gruss,

Der Lange


----------



## ralleycorse (27. November 2022)

Ach ja.
Absolut wichtig ist die Atmungsaktivität der winddichten Schicht. Mit ner sogar regendichten Schicht bin ich beim Radln * immer* nass!
Je besser die atmet umso besser. Wobei da auch zu sehen ist, umso kälter es ist, umso besser funktioniert das!


----------



## Cyborg (27. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Ich glaube der fox hoddy ist nix für die kalten Temperaturen!!


Es  ja auch nur eine Windjacke, die soll und kann nicht wärmen. Ein weiteres Problem mit dünnen und leichten Windjacken das Material selbst wird kalt und wenn es gegen feuchten Midlayer durch den Wind gedrückt wird, kühlt man sehr schnell aus.


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. November 2022)

Mein aktuelles Setup auf dem Crosser bei 0 Grad:
Jacke Vaude Quimsa, winddicht, dick und warm, allerdings kaum atmungsaktiv, keine Entlüftung, am Berg wird es nass. Dafür auch bei Geschwindigkeiten über 30kmh keine Zugluft spürbar.
Als Zwischenschicht einen kuschligen Fleecepullover, mit Stehkragen.

Wirklich genial: das Odlo x-warm Thermoshirt, ebenfalls mit Stehkragen! Mit dem und der Quimsa geht es bei über 5 Grad auch ohne Zwischenschicht.


----------



## Rockside (27. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich bei 10° und Sonne losgefahren. Da ich morgens Holz gemacht habe *mim ebike meiner Frau*.





affenmann1st schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich, niemand ist beim biken so verfroren wie ich...


Dir fehlt die 'Betriebstemperatur' auf nem ebike. Vielleicht ist das der Grund?


----------



## decay (27. November 2022)

So, heute bei -2, Odlo Unterhemd, ganz dünnes Teil und fast wie ein Netzshirt, drüber ein Adidas ClimaWarm Longsleeve und die 7mesh Chilco Jacke. War grenzwertig am Gravel weil man da ja meist im flachen zwischen 25 und 30 fährt, aber nie unangenehm kalt. Auf jeden Fall taugt mir das Material, denke aufm MTB nochmal besser, da man bissl langsamer ist und im Oberkörper aktiver.


----------



## Cyborg (28. November 2022)

decay schrieb:


> die 7mesh Chilco Jacke


@decay hast Du deine Chilco Jacke in L oder XL genommen?


----------



## decay (28. November 2022)

Cyborg schrieb:


> @decay hast Du deine Chilco Jacke in L oder XL genommen?


L, sei dir bewusst, dass es durchziehen wird, ist definitiv nicht (ganz) winddicht, aber das soll ja so. Größe fällt imho normal aus.


----------

